# Good pet store/shop for reptiles? west midlands!



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Can anybody recommend good pet stores/shops in the west midlands. I am based nr stourbridge x x


----------



## craig_smart (Jan 17, 2008)

i use the one in halesowen by weatherspoons


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh i forgot about that one thank you  it's just i need some supplies and my local has shut, the other pet shop wans't very nice x


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Shirly aquatics are pretty good


----------



## stevet (Dec 21, 2007)

Prestwood Petzone are very good and not far from you


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I'm going to have a look round them all on staurday so i can find everything i need


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

jurrassic ark in brownhills dead cheap food and some amazing dwa stock


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

birmingham reptiles and pets in erdington. very good shop and very knowledgable(sp?) staff


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

stevet said:


> Prestwood Petzone are very good and not far from you


Expensive though. 

New place in Kidderminster, Ravin' Reptiles, upstairs part of Pet Deli. 

Birmingham Reptiles is also very good.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

birmingham reptiles in slade road erdington and shirley aquatics monkspath...


----------



## craig_smart (Jan 17, 2008)

the one in lye is crap,wouldent bother with that one


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you :flrt: I'm going to be busy this saturday having a look round! I get dead excited lol x 
I'll let you know how it all goes!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

fastbaz said:


> birmingham reptiles in slade road erdington


I personally found them very patronising and they were adament they know what is best and nobody elses opinions count.
I for one wont be going there again.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

There is a decent sized reptile section at Hollybush Garden Centre out towards Cannock


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

hollybush is good but only really have snakes. cheap livefood tho, only £2 a tub


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

basky said:


> hollybush is good but only really have snakes. cheap livefood tho, only £2 a tub


They used to have a fair few lizards but I haven't been in a good while so this might have changed.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

they usually have some beardies/ geckos and the iggy.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Brat said:


> I personally found them very patronising and they were adament they know what is best and nobody elses opinions count.
> I for one wont be going there again.


agree with you there mate i'll never go again quote the woman 
"corse you cant keep a baby beardie in a 3ft viv"
"but im going to upgrade when hes older"
"nah your just being stupid, buy this 4ft you need it"

SHUT UP!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

skimsa said:


> agree with you there mate i'll never go again quote the woman
> "corse you cant keep a baby beardie in a 3ft viv"
> "but im going to upgrade when hes older"
> "nah your just being stupid, buy this 4ft you need it"
> ...


I was shaking when I came out the shop, I was so angry! That woman is an idiot, her customer service and apporach to potential customers is absolutely rubbish, I could have spent some money in there on bits and bobs but decided against it and went elsewhere instead.

She thinks she knows best, has baby beardies on huge mouldy rabbit pellets, tortoises in vivs etc yet has the audacity to make somebody feel like something she trod in!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i know a few poeple she has refused to sell animals to unless they bought the set up from her. pfft


----------



## Blicky (Feb 18, 2008)

Hollybush are really helpfull, the guy who helped me out took me through everything i would ideally need, and explained well. Plus he didn't rip me off just told me what he thought. And demo'd the dimmer stat for me. Was well impressed, should be gecking to leo's this week  can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

ravin reptiles in kidderminster above pet deli its better than prestwood because its smaller means alot better care of there animals and there practicly smiling and the guys at ravin reps always have time for you and youl just be standing there like a lemon at prestwood if u need to talk to someone:bash:


----------



## alexwuk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Zak said:


> Expensive though.
> 
> New place in Kidderminster, Ravin' Reptiles, upstairs part of Pet Deli.
> 
> Birmingham Reptiles is also very good.


 
YOU say that prest wood is expensive and i have found it 1 off the cheapest around selling live food at wat they get it for:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Would recommened prestwood and ravin reptiles. I found prestwood price great used to be well cheap a few yrs back, but things go up. They are defo not deer and i think a bit cheaper than the average prices:2thumb:

Hollybuh looks ok but was there a while back one of the lads was a right little hitler! said baically u couldnt buy anything without the set up from them and them only. Thi wa only the second time ive been there, i aid i wouldnt go back after the first time when we went there a few yrs back had about 20+ baby boscs in one viv and they had a maive pool of water all the boscs were cooking in the viv so sat in the water gaping. Mut of been well hot off the thermometer.

Second time looks like they were elling more suitable stock just thought the staff was to imtimidating really.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Mind u having read all the posts it looks like jjollybush may have orted out their staff:2thumb: may got for a look meself them


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

hollybush in't to bad, the stock is a bit boring (always seems to be the same) but crickets are cheap. there is one blond haired lad that is a complete muppet and really gets my back up. as for selling reps, they like to make sure you've had the set up ready for atleast a few days so the temps are correct.


----------



## pigeonpie (Jul 9, 2008)

Rugby Reptiles, www.rugbyreptiles.co.uk, theyv just opened up but theyr really good. Wide range and very helpful.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Elite Reptiles in now open in Rugby, excellent shop, great staff, well worth a visit :2thumb:


----------



## yamahar6wme (Jun 30, 2009)

*gecko*

i have a 1year old gecko for sale with a tank any 1 intrested? 
iam asking 50 ono


----------



## yamahar6wme (Jun 30, 2009)

*cannock*

there is a brilliant place just out of brownhills very cheap n make hand made vivs extreamly cheap have there no if wanted


----------



## ant666 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Shop Enquiry*

Hiya to you all. I was just wondering as someone mentioned the halsowen pet store near the weatherspoons. Is it still there ????, has I've heard by a friend it has closed down and was planning to get my young bearded dragon from there, has they had a good deal with the viv in included.


----------



## Hayabusa_Heaven (Jul 24, 2009)

Prestwood are a great place to buy from, fairly priced and very knowledgable staff, ask for Mark or Martin, 
There is a place in Kingswinford called Reptile Shack on Wartell Bank, 
Doolittles on the way to Wolverhampton is great, Dave who works there is really friendly and knows his stuff


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

I like rugby reptiles, he is really friendly lets you take a close look at what you want and gave us great advice i got my geckos from him and he was really helpful :2thumb:


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi yes Prestwood Petzone and Pet Deli K/minster lovely bloke who I chatted to for ages!! I always love going to Prestwood  xx


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh and if you need a good rep vet in Midlands I always go to Taylor and Marshall Shifnal, Telford, highly recommend it! xx


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

Pets Pantry Blackheath by sainsbury's at the moment only selling beardies but are expanding there CS is A1 and if they have not got what you want they will get it
Thumbs up to Clive :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

lazydog said:


> Pets Pantry Blackheath by sainsbury's at the moment only selling beardies but are expanding there CS is A1 and if they have not got what you want they will get it
> Thumbs up to Clive :2thumb:


A tad expensive though:whistling2:


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

coo_kie said:


> Can anybody recommend good pet stores/shops in the west midlands. I am based nr stourbridge x x


Prestwood Petzone thats alright but a bit expensive


----------



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

gr8 reps in rugeley is a great shop.cheap. Lovely staff. Can tell they love the critters in there as there well looked after .


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> Prestwood Petzone thats alright but a bit expensive



its a pet shop :whistling2: its bound to be expensive


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

andy123 said:


> its a pet shop :whistling2: its bound to be expensive


both Pets Pantry and Petzone are dearer than online shops obviously but they are cheaper than pets @ home.
plus cheap does not mean better IMO :whistling2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

lazydog said:


> both Pets Pantry and Petzone are dearer than online shops obviously but they are cheaper than pets @ home.
> plus cheap does not mean better IMO :whistling2:




you get what you pay for... and tbh it just depends what you want to buy to price: victory: the animals them selves never seem to be overly priced as if they were im sure we wouldnt have had such a big collection otherwise :whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

In regards to West Midland pet shops. Ravin Reptiles (place above Pet Deli, Kidderminster) is expanding. It has been renamed to Central Exotics and will be at least twice the size in the next few weeks.


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

oh and pet pantry in Dudley town centre good live food, friendly staff, good all round and local for me xx


----------



## Bikewatch2000 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here goes if you want a nice run round

I know of the following 

3 in Halesowen so I've been told, 2 in town and one behind one of the factory units opposite the honda garage (old libertys site)

Prestwood @ stourton

Reptile shack @ kingswindford

Central Exotics @ Kidderminster 
(Steve also does the wednesday (himley), saturday(wolverly) and sunday(himley) boot sales 

There are a couple of garden centres on the A454 wolv - bridgenorth road which both have reptiles

Then you have holybush and Britannia reptiles in cannock

Just a few for you to start with


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bikewatch2000 said:


> Here goes if you want a nice run round
> 
> I know of the following
> 
> and one behind one of the factory units opposite the honda garage (old libertys site)


The bloke who runs that place (it's The Big Pet Shop btw) don't half go on!!:gasp:


----------

